# Hedgehog with a caffeine addiction? ;p



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Disclaimer: No caffeine was consumed by any hedgehogs in the following story. 

I had Penny out today on my table to try some new foods (cilantro and asparagus). Near her was an empty but unwashed coffee mug from my morning coffee. 

She went crazy over this! First she licked the outside of the cup. Her new mission was to then get to the bottom. 

I quickly switched out the giant mug for a more hedgehog appropriate size and took advantage of this moment for a photo shoot. 

I am a huge coffee drinker, so it's nice to see that Penny shares my beverage of choice. :grin:


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

iPad won't let me upload more than one picture at a time.


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Awwww she's just precious! I bet she'll be following her mommy with her love of coffee from now on. :lol:


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Love these pictures!!! Super cute! xD


----------



## ❥Leighanna (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww, she's so cute! I love the name Penny~ <3


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Silly hedgie! Every refined hoggie drinks tea!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

PS. Great name choice! Ours is a Penelope too!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

phoenix1964 said:


> Silly hedgie! Every refined hoggie drinks tea!


What is it with hedgehogs and their fascination with cups? Too cute.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgies sometimes like flowerpots too, when they get tired of cups.

It's like cats with boxes and paper bags. :grin:


----------

